# Need help getting wood shake bought



## Daddio (Dec 11, 2014)

How does metal valley replacement figure into the Haag formula for wood shakes or is it separate. Adjuster paid for 3200 on a 116 sq roof but won't buy it.


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

so your getting $3200.00 for doing 11.5 squares. its been a while since i did a shake roof, 30 + years, but i do remember i would charge per 10' valley. so it should of been figured in.


----------



## blackwaterfrog (May 1, 2014)

116 SQ or 116 SF?


----------



## Daddio (Dec 11, 2014)

116 squares of heavy wood shakes. The keep raising the number required to replace a roof. I agreed that the back wasn't damaged so now were at 96 squares replacing 3,200 individual shakes and still won't pay for the roof. If valley metal replacement is part of the haag engineering factoring I think it will go through.


----------



## blackwaterfrog (May 1, 2014)

How old is the roof? Can you argue that it's not repairable? Might be time to get an attorney. There are attorneys that go after insurance companies for denied roofs. They will take a piece but it's better than a repair.


----------

